# Motýlek



## Enquiring Mind

Doufám, že to není přiblblý dotaz. I've been reading an article by a woman about her children, and every time she refers to her children, she uses the word "motýlek" and its derivatives. Here are extracts to provide the context: 

"Přijdu s *motýlkama* ráno k autu, abych jednoho odvezla do školky a s druhým jela na ortopedii na kontrolu....
"Auto bylo odemklé a vykradené. Autorádio, autosedačky, *motýlkovo* policejní auto na dálkové ovládání ...   
"Lidi jsou loupežníci, jak říká můj *motýlek*.
 "Malá *motýlice* má od narození vtočené chodidýlka...
"Mám Vás ráda ...*Motýlek* K."

I understand the article (and the colloquial grammar "s motýlk*ama*"), but I don't know why she's using "motýlek" to refer to her children, as I've never come across this before.

My guess is that since the woman signs off with the name (or maybe nickname) Motýlek, she's using the name as a literary device to refer to her children. (In that case in English we'd probably say "I got to the car with the little Motýleks...Motýlek's remote-controlled police car...says little Motýlek", and so on.)   

Is my understanding here (that "motýlek" is being used as a literary device) correct, or is "motýlek" used generally in Czech as some sort of affectionate diminutive for "child"? 
I hope this question isn't too "childish" for the Czech forum!


----------



## bibax

You are right.

If someone's surname (or nickname) is, say, Čert, then he may call his wife Čertice and his children Čertíci. I should capitalize the initial letter Č in this case though there is no such rule (I believe).

Motýlek could also be an affectionate diminutive but beruška (coccinella), brouček (little beetle), sluníčko (little sun, also coccinella), zlatíčko (little gold) etc. are commoner.


----------



## just.am

I think it is meant to be a cute poetic device. I dont think it is a real family name. Anyway you can use practically any animal (and its offspring/baby animals in particular) as a diminutive to address someone close to you. Czech is an inflectional language (that is the term I believe) so it can form great many diminutives (motýl - motýlek - motýlátko - motýlče - motýleček) and they all sound very cute. Butterfly is probably a favourite animal of that girl who wrote the article so she uses that. My boyfriend calls me baby bear, see, there are endless possibilities.


----------



## bibax

That woman uses "Motýlek K." as her nickname. Thus she calls her children naturally motýlek (boy) and motýlice (girl).


----------

